# I missed my prom!



## OhSoVeryDelicious (Jan 31, 2011)

I cannot explain to you how upset I am right now. I am 17 years old and I have missed my Junior Prom because of my IBS-D. I started taking online classes this year due to my IBS-D symptoms but I was still planning to go with all my friends to the Prom. I even had a date to go with. However, that week I was having a really bad IBS flare up. I was constantly in the bathroom. I was hoping and praying by the time the day came to go to Prom I would be better. No, this did not happen. I missed my Prom because I wasn't able to leave my house because I was in the bathroom every few minutes. IBS is ruining everything for me. I have tried and am trying everything to help it but nothing helps. I've been going back and forth to doctors and it is always the same thing. I don't know how my life is going to go if this continues. I am afraid I won't be able to go back to school for my Senior year or that I won't be able to go to college. I am just at a lose!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I'm so sorry this happened! Are you taking any imodium at all???


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear you had to miss out on your prom. As BQ said you could try Imodium for big events such as this so at least you aren't running to the loo every five minutes. Its miserable when you are in pain and see all your friends going out and doing things. But if your parents were willing you could maybe have them round your house some night to sit and watch DVDs, order a pizza, do girly things, whatever and because its in the comfort of your own home you'll be more relaxed and can nip off to the bathroom if you need to. I found this was the best way of dealing with my IBS when I couldn't go out and socialise - bring the party to you! And if its affecting your life that much maybe you should speak to your doctor again - you might find that just taking something like half an Imodium a day would make your symptoms easier to deal with so that you could get out and go to school and meet up with your friends.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

I can relate - I was almost housebound with IBS and could never go anywhere - even after taking imodium, calcium, meds, etc. Be sure to talk to your doctor to make sure there is nothing else going on besides IBS - but IBS does have a huge brain-gut connection, where the signals in the brain and gut do not communicate effecively and so everytime you want to go somewhere, the IBS kicks in. One effective way to address this is through clinical hypnotherapy - which I know sounds bogus, but it has helped many people - I know of one girl who missed out on 2 full years of high school, and she did this program, and now is able to hold a full time job (she is older now) went back to school, etc. with no more problems.If you think this is something that might help you, you can take a peek at the links below- especially the video which mentions exactly what you are talking about... there is hope.Feel free to ask me any questions - I have been there and I know how frustrating this condition can be -And I agree - have a little prom with your friends on your own - not quite the same, but certainly you should try...All the best to you - you are not alone!


----------



## Christyy (May 9, 2011)

Wow! I thought I was the only one! I missed my jr. prom this year as well! I've been taking online classes hoping and praying to get better, but this flare up for me personally has lasted all year! I'm so sorry you're going through the same thing! I know this is going to sound really cliche, but if you ever want to talk I'm here for you! I completely understand what you're going through, and I really thought I was the only on in this situation. I've been so homebound and miserable I can barely keep up with online classes, I'm terrified that I'm going to have to figure out how to live on social security or something. I'm not glad that you're going through the same thing, just glad to know I'm not alone. I'm so sorry though dear, it's terrible! I hope you feel better and I'll keep you inmy prayers!!


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh I am so so sorry to hear this. This IBS is terrible for making lives miserable. I just want to congratulate you though for your graduation, even though you missed prom !! You are young, keep seeing your doctor and pushing and pushing and pushing for answers and if everything comes back normal then you demand help on managing this. Have a full GI workup as well as gynecological !! I missed alot of stuff in my teens due to a gynecological problem, where everyone told me it was all in my head and I was basically just being a big baby. Well turns out I had endometriosis !! Only took 6 years for the doctor to diagnose me. I agree, use immodium if you have to especially for events like these if you can. Doctors can be very uncaring I find and because of this you have to just push and demand. You may be lucky with a great doctor but I have yet to find one and I work with them too !!!when you feel better, make sure you celebrate somehow, you deserve it...graduation is a huge huge thing to be proud of. I am so sorry you had to miss prom !! I know you must feel devastated. But be proud of your accomplishments and you will get through this and find a way to manage...hang in there !!!


----------



## rvfu31 (Dec 5, 2011)

Because I don't possess a date. And that i behave like I do not care, however , i am devistated. Not really because I don't have a day (I understand people I could take but I don't want to go with them) however simply because I was one of those individuals who were always such as "Pshh i'd go even if i didnt have a day." I am not heading because i'd you need to be embarassed. I'm not going my mother to possess photos of me personally in the lawn with a fairly history, standing alone. And that i do not want my loved ones referring to this like "Ohh your woman didnt have a date, poor woman."


----------

